# Iphone captures images in Afganistan



## foned (Mar 27, 2010)

Captured: Guttenfelder&#8217;s iPhone Photos &#8211; Plog Photo Blog



these are all pretty damn nice, the grainy images make them have more emotion. good stuff.


----------



## LaserSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Jay30 (Mar 28, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foned (Mar 28, 2010)

Jay30 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hah thats what i thought when i saw that


----------



## den9 (Mar 28, 2010)

Jay30 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



atleast its being used, i wonder how it holds up in those conditions.


----------

